# ID please



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So I caught this crab yesterday and this worm looking thing. Any ideas? Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Really hard to tell from your "pic"


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Really hard to tell from your "pic"


I can't see the pic at all


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

PaulF757 said:


> So I caught this crab yesterday and this worm looking thing. Any ideas? Thx.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KInda glad the images aren't loading. 
For your "crab" I recommend








as for the "Worm" I am gonna leave that alone!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

You guys are hilarious. I used my phone app for this add, I guess I did something wrong. 

I'll post pic


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Paul interesting find for sure 
No idea about the worm - looks like a red hot chilli pepper 
But as for the crab, my feeling is that they are never welcome in my tanks and are always opportunistic 
Hermits hunt snails and even emeralds can get big and hunt fish. A hungry crab is a problem


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The worm you said is most likely a vermetid snail !

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/vermetid-snails-harm-coral-reefs-with-multiprong-attack

I may be wrong though.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The worm is probably a peanut worm.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks fellas.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

notclear said:


> The worm you said is most likely a vermetid snail !
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/vermetid-snails-harm-coral-reefs-with-multiprong-attack
> 
> I may be wrong though.


vermetids are pretty darn small, so I would lean away from this solution. Tough to tell how big the crab and worm are in the image though


----------

